
New $11 HDMI video capture card outperforms the $280 market leader in 1080p - PatrolX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlrtAUCDFAQ
======
greypowerOz
with respect this yt review of the item talks too long and as best i can see
does NOT even test / demo this item? Just (eventually...) talks about a 3rd
party review?

[https://mobile.twitter.com/Ascii211/status/12686310690514534...](https://mobile.twitter.com/Ascii211/status/1268631069051453448)

sorry for any bad attitude. just found the yt vid irritatingly slow,
repetitive and in the end not even from a user of this device.

~~~
PatrolX
Hmm well you learned about the very useful NASA guy that ripped it apart and
found the latency is only 20ms so that's good I suppose.

------
PatrolX
Would really love to hear from the designer / manufacturer of this device.

